# 7x16 for sale



## bleyenberg (Aug 18, 2010)

7x16 rc 2010 black silver and chrome excellent condition tandem axel 3500# side door rear ramp door 605-359-8574


----------



## flightpatternoutfit (Feb 5, 2012)

Where at, and how much?


----------



## bleyenberg (Aug 18, 2010)

Se Sioux falls 15 Milne

4000 OBO


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

To bad it didn't have the barn doors!!!!! You would have had a sale!


----------



## head35 (Mar 8, 2012)

Do you still have your trailer for sale?


----------



## bleyenberg (Aug 18, 2010)

yep still up for sale send you a pm


----------



## staswimming11 (Jul 24, 2012)

still for sale?


----------

